# newbie here need advice secondary infertility



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

new to this, would appriecate any advice or tips on getting PREGANT. I lost my first baby 3 years ago, that was the one and only time i was pregant. I am currently on my second month of clomid for the second time. Does anybody know of any ways of boosting your chances. I am using ovulation sticks but still nothing happening, anybody in the same boat.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya Cathy
welcome to FF 
So sorry to hear about your loss 
I've put a few links here, that may be of interest/help to you.
If you need any help or advice, just shout 

*Would you like a Forum Buddy?* The following link will match you up with somone who is facing similar circumstances as yourself. Post on the thread and one of the Admin team will be in touch 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58005.60

*Clomid thread*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

*Complimentary Thread*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

*Starting out and Diagnosis*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

*Words and Meanings * (to help with what terms and acronyms means) 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Hope that helps hun 
Take care
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------

